# One more question regarding prep....



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

since i have some flare going on in my rectum, will the prep make it burn?


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

It may. I would recommend inserting some prep H or vaseline after each movement. I did this and had minimal burning. Best wishes.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I did what Realist has suggested plus I used baby wipes. Good luck


----------

